# Brands to Avoid?



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

As a relatively new puffer, are there any brands that you guys recommend I stay away from?


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Tyler, there is too much out there & everyone's taste could be so different that I don't think that's doable.
I would suggest that you read some reviews to get a "general" idea about the stick. But ultimately, smoke it all and see what YOU like & don't like.
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

brimy623 said:


> Tyler, there is too much out there & everyone's taste could be so different that I don't think that's doable.
> I would suggest that you read some reviews to get a "general" idea about the stick. But ultimately, smoke it all and see what YOU like & don't like.
> Enjoy the ride.


Thank you Brian, that is sound advice.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Tyler, there is too much out there & everyone's taste could be so different that I don't think that's doable.
> I would suggest that you read some reviews to get a "general" idea about the stick. But ultimately, smoke it all and see what YOU like & don't like.
> Enjoy the ride.


 Listen to Brian good advice I myself have spent the better part of six years smoking everything that I can some good some bad but would not change a thing it has been one hell of a ride


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

I greatly look forward to the experience! So far the brands I have tried have been limited to Arturo Fuente and Java by Drew Estate. I really enjoyed the Short Story by AF and the Java Latte. I'm in the process of looking for the next smoke to try. Heavily considering a sampler from Punch, but I am also very curious about the Dolce Vita line.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

flavored 
gurkah
other then that go wild


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Some might say Acid or Gurkha, but it's always best to try at least one or two from the line to get an idea about whether or not YOU may or may not like them. Some sticks among not-so-popular brands actually turn out to be pretty good.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I have only been smoking cigars a few short months and have never smoked the same cigar twice. I have smoked approx. 50 sticks. I love trying lots of different stuff trying to develop my pallet and narrow down my preference. You have gotten some excellent advice above. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

smoke what YOU like.
form your own opinions.

gurkah might be the only one to totally stay away from.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Stay away from Liga Privada. They are hard enough to get, we don't need MORE people buying them! I 'll never have enough of them! :lol:


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Great advice so far. This hobby can be very intricate if you allow, yet simple at the same time. Do your research, don't be afraid to try new things and eventually (this could be years) there will be a possibility that you can narrow down your 10 favorite cigars...but that is highly unlikely. Too much good already out, and great new things coming out all the time. It's tough

My motto is Smoke less, Smoke the best(your personal favs). Don't be afraid to toss a stick if you're not enjoying the experience. Just takes time Bro


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

I have heard many say stay away from Gurkha, but I think I will have to try at least one just to see for myself. I am trying to find great smoking affordable cigars. I would love to try some of the high end Padron offerings and such, but they are out of my price range for the time being. 

I guess it's just hard when there is so much to choose from. I'm sure that many shots in the dark will need to be taken.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

It's all about the ride. I've heard so much negativity about Gurkha, I actually got a five pack sampler to see for myself. Haven't tried them yet (letting them rest), but I am curious if they are as bad as people say. Personally, I've had a handful of infused sticks and hate them, but that doesn't mean they're all bad. One bit of advice I learned from the B/SOTLs here, try a single, then a 5er, then if you still love it, get a box.

BTW, good call on the Fuentes. I haven't had an AF yet that I didn't like.


----------



## Oil_Field_Medic (Dec 27, 2013)

What I've been doing is getting on CBid and picking up fivers and 2xSingles that I haven't tried. I try not to read much of reviews except to make sure there's not a bunch of bad ones, that way I don't go into it with any kind of preconcieved notions about what to expect.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

check out cigar obsession.com he has alot of cigar review videos on there and does a very good job of telling you how the cigar smokes from what it smell like, the draw, flavors etc. a very unbias view. worth the visit.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

That's a choice you have to make. 

There are brands that I avoid for my own reasons: they are mediocre, overpriced, etc.

But if I name some of them, I am pretty sure someone will say "Wait a minute "

In your cigar journey, you will find out.

Let the journey guide you.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

Try some samplers. There are many out there by brand, region, wrapper, filler... If you try many and keep track of the ones you like and don't like, you will develop your own taste. Enjoy the experience!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Case in point: Gurkha.

That's not a brand I avoid....I don't go out of my way for it, though.

I am pretty neutral towards it.

I really like the Double Maduro. The Regent I like too.

So long as they are under $3 LOL.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Safe brands to try:

Oliva
My Father
Alec Bradley

These three companies make quality cigars and you can find them at decent prices. I suggest combing through their lines and smoking the mild to medium strength ones first.


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

BKDW said:


> Case in point: Gurkha.
> 
> That's not a brand I avoid....I don't go out of my way for it, though.
> 
> ...


Haha yes, I am with you on the under $3 part. So far most that I have bought have been around the $4-$5 range.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd give them all a shot except for these three makers: My Uncle's Dirty Socks, Arnie's Premium Cigars and Cleaning Supplies, Sunoco brand Cigarillos. TCB


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

TCBSmokes said:


> I'd give them all a shot except for these three makers: My Uncle's Dirty Socks, Arnie's Premium Cigars and Cleaning Supplies, Sunoco brand Cigarillos. TCB


Think you forgot Beyond Petroleum Diesel with Nicaraguan filler.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Stay away from Liga Privada. They are hard enough to get, we don't need MORE people buying them! I 'll never have enough of them! :lol:


he gets so many i havent even tried them


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

The problem with asking for advice on forums is that you'll get it. I understand why you would ask the question but as many have said above try everything. Don't rule out any brands until you've tried them (with the possible exception of brands like The Unsmokeables and Bottom Shelf)...Acids and Gurkhas take a lot of heat but many people like them, they might just be reticent to post about it or recommend them publicly.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

There is one main issue with Gurkha that I think many people dislike. The fact that no two of their cigars are any way similar. One will be good and the next with be crap. But don't take the company totally out of your smokings. I do like the Cellar Reserve, Wicked Indie paired with a Stella, Red Witch and there are a few others. 
ACIDS are not for everybody, but I do suggest to try the Opulance 3. 

Everybody has their likes and dislikes. I may like a 858 Fuente Sun Grown while the guy next to me may not. I suggest to start with a few Connecticut cigars and slowly work your way to more fuller blends. Don't go all for the gusto and get Ligas and OpusX etc.. unless you want to let them rest (a good idea). Start with simple lines and work your way up. Then you are able to pick out flavors easier with the strength of the smoke overpowering your fresh pallet.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I see Gurkha put out what look's to be their version of an Anejo. What's even more funny then that is the price of it. It's more expensive then a Anejo...........smh


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

I've tried 73 different smokes this year. My rating system is very simple. I either like them enough to buy a box or not. Of those 73 I've fell in love with only 6 different cigars. Some are often touted sticks likes LP T52 etc. But many of the other sticks are also some of the most touted smokes as well. Rave reviews, best ever, very high ratings....but I did not like them at all

I guess everybody has different tastes. I tried a bunch of different samplers until I started to see some common things I liked.

Try them all but don't get sucked into the hype...unless they start giving them away free you need to find your favs


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

gurkhas have a bad rep but i dont believe it is actually based on quality as much as it is bandwagons. they have some decent ones, but the problem is finding them. they have eleventy billion different labels and an over inflated msrp. sure they have some bad ones but i have yet to find a brand that doesnt. as said before find your own flavor and dont let anyone tell you what you should enjoy.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

smitty8202 said:


> check out cigar obsession.com he has alot of cigar review videos on there and does a very good job of telling you how the cigar smokes from what it smell like, the draw, flavors etc. a very unbias view. worth the visit.


I 2nd this. I really like Bryan's reviews.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll pile on here and say try as much as you can and make your own decisions. Most people here don't like infused cigars, but I'm a huge fan of the DE Java Maduro and Tabak Especial Red Eye and proud to admit it. Gurkha, well I'm a hater. They are an overpriced marketing machine and in every sampler out there and were banned from a cigar lottery on another website because most people get them in a sampler and will do anything to get rid of them. I've been told that the Gurkha Ghost is a helluva cigar, but I've never tried one due to the price. I look at this hobby just like microbrews there are so many out there I want to try as many as I can while I'm still upright and I have hit some stinkers along the way, but it was fun getting to this point and its the same with cigars. Have fun!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I think samplers are a great way to try a variety of brands on the cheap. Smoke what you like and like what you smoke. Don't worry about the popularity (or lack thereof) of your sticks.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I second Tobias' recommendation. A while ago I got a brown bag sampler, and while most were crap, the other night I had a Roly from the sampler that I thought was better than a lot of higher end (priced) sticks.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

My only imput on a "bad" cigar is a cigar with mold. A friend of mine bought me a cigar from a tabacco store that was in a tiny strip mall. The cigar was in a tube and had mold growing on it. Only your taste can tell you what you won't like.


----------



## djkojione (Dec 19, 2013)

i usually give anything at least a try...unless its an obvious non-traditional brand attempt to enter the maket.


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

tony said:


> gurkhas have a bad rep but i dont believe it is actually based on quality as much as it is bandwagons. they have some decent ones, but the problem is finding them. they have eleventy billion different labels and an over inflated msrp. sure they have some bad ones but i have yet to find a brand that doesnt. as said before find your own flavor and dont let anyone tell you what you should enjoy.


I would disagree with the quality. I think Gurkhas has very little quality control and they just mass produce a questionable product. Too many good sticks out there to even consider a Gurkha. I notice that new smokers tend to lean toward the MSRP and with Gurkhas ridiculous msrp they think they are getting a deal.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

When starting out I went through a couple of boxes of the Ghurka Park Avenues. A very modestly priced cigar and I enjoyed them. Mild to medium. Wouldn't hesitate to get more. I think they do have some that are worthy of enjoying, but I feel that they may get an overall bad rap.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

There would be so many varying opinions regarding a question like this. I've had a couple of cigars that I really disliked, but someone else may think they are great. I can call out the cigars I dislike but I haven't had everything that brand makes so I can't say they are a brand to avoid.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

Calikind said:


> I would disagree with the quality. I think Gurkhas has very little quality control and they just mass produce a questionable product. Too many good sticks out there to even consider a Gurkha. I notice that new smokers tend to lean toward the MSRP and with Gurkhas ridiculous msrp they think they are getting a deal.


i could make the same argument about liga. questionable product (the past few years they have went down hill on a bobsled.) the only difference is that instead of inflating msrp to create the illusion they are a good deal they limit production to stimulate demand.

which brings us full circle back to my main point: dont let anyone tell you what you like!!!


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't disagree with the Gurkha hate, but I'm one who won't knock it until I try it. Most of the Gurkhas I have smoked have been sub-par at best, but I've had a few that I really enjoyed. The Park Avenue and the Ghost come to mind. The Ancient Warrior wasn't bad either. Anyway, definitely start some kind of journal and keep track of all the new blends you have smoked. I've often found that size and shape are important to keep in mind as well. I've smoked cigars that I loved in a robusto and then bought a churchill or some other size and didn't care for it. I've also smoked cigars I hated and then tried another one a couple years later and loved it.

To my particular tastes, I am probably more easily pleased than most, but I have found that there is a time and place where nearly any cigar can be enjoyable (excluding ridiculously cheap nasty house brands, but even some of those will surprise you). Just start smoking what you can get a hold of, keep a journal, and you will quickly figure out what you like and what you don't. You may even likely find that you like certain cigars at certain times but not at others. For instance I love basic mild connecticuts in the morning with coffee, but not usually so much in the evening. I don't generally enjoy super-full cigars in the morning or afternoon, but sometimes in the evening when I've had plenty to eat, etc. Have fun!


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

tony said:


> dont let anyone tell you what you like!!!


/thread

I'll tell you what, I haven't tried a Liga Privada before but I'm very much interested after seeing a 50 page thread here where people just seem to love them.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

mostly.........anything that comes in a pouch or cardboard box from a gas station.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

huskers said:


> mostly.........anything that comes in a pouch or cardboard box from a gas station.


lol dont hate the grape!!!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

tony said:


> lol dont hate the grape!!!


Actually....back in high school, I found a cigar that I could possibly smoke right now.

The Chocolate Swisher Sweet Robustos.

Those had to be the best damn cheap machine made cigars I've ever had.

I'm curious how these would smoke if I put them in a humidity controlled environment now..........Might have to do a little experiment.










These are the smaller ones, the bigger robusto size or BLUNT size as they call them are better.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

Jerren said:


> I'll tell you what, I haven't tried a Liga Privada before but I'm very much interested after seeing a 50 page thread here where people just seem to love them.


im not saying they are bad by any stretch. they just arent worth the hype IMO. typically when i consider buying something i ponder what i can be had for the same or lesser cost. i can name a ton of better cigars for the cost of a liga.

i should have clarified my earlier post. i blame the people buying up and sitting on boxes just as much as i blame DE for the hype around them.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

tony said:


> i should have clarified my earlier post. i blame the people buying up and sitting on boxes just as much as i blame DE for the hype around them.


Whatever the cause of the hype is, its working on me lol. I'm not going to run out and buy a box or anything but I am very curious.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

Pretty much most of the Thompson house brands. I can't jump on the Gurkha bandwagon because I never tried one. I will agree with the rest that you just need try them though. For instance, I didn't care for the taste a CAO Mx2 but I'm sure alot of people on here like them.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

See my tag line.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

+1 on avoid Thompson house brands uke:

Also, the "Po' Boy Sampler" is a good list of what not to try. I stay away from pretty much anything under $2 unless a Puff BOTL/SOTL recommends it.

OTOH, I do enjoy the Gurkha Park Avenues, both connecticut and maduro, as well as many of the 5 Vegases.


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

Laynard said:


> I second Tobias' recommendation. A while ago I got a brown bag sampler, and while most were crap, the other night I had a Roly from the sampler that I thought was better than a lot of higher end (priced) sticks.


I have been heavily considering getting a brown bag sampler myself. Who knows I might find something I really like.


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I'll pile on here and say try as much as you can and make your own decisions. Most people here don't like infused cigars, but I'm a huge fan of the DE Java Maduro and Tabak Especial Red Eye and proud to admit it. Gurkha, well I'm a hater. They are an overpriced marketing machine and in every sampler out there and were banned from a cigar lottery on another website because most people get them in a sampler and will do anything to get rid of them. I've been told that the Gurkha Ghost is a helluva cigar, but I've never tried one due to the price. I look at this hobby just like microbrews there are so many out there I want to try as many as I can while I'm still upright and I have hit some stinkers along the way, but it was fun getting to this point and its the same with cigars. Have fun!


I too, am becoming a fan of the infused cigars. The Java line are incredibly good smoke, but I haven't tried any of the Tabak line yet.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

FlCracker said:


> I too, am becoming a fan of the infused cigars. The Java line are incredibly good smoke, but I haven't tried any of the Tabak line yet.


Java mint is good stuff


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

I just tried a Java Mint Petite Corona the other night. However, even though it had some great flavors and smoked nicely, it just didn't last long enough. So I will definitely being ordering it in a larger size next time. Didn't last long enough for me to thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Burn them all, even Gurkha has nice sticks. (Park ave comes straight to mind) burn them, love them,so many blends, so little time. And for gods sake, don't let anyone tell you so and so sucks, try it you may love it.:madgrin:


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd never smoke another Gurkha in my life. It's hard to believe that one company putting out so many bad cigars. If you go to any of the auction sites, you'll find an ample number of Gurkha's getting dump for short money. I believe there's a reason for that, and that reason is no one wants to buy these stix. I'm also not a fan of infused brands or flavored cigars. I don't consider them to be real cigar smoking, and they are notoriously bad. But, there is a big market for them. Those are another example of cigars getting dumped on the auction sites and they always have some really big markdowns. See Acid and other flavored cigars by Drew Estates.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah it mighty suspicious that there dumping loads of the 125th limited addition for about 15 to 17 dollars a stick on the devils site i think there a lll hype and fancy label i have a few when it gets warmer ill see how they smoke i had a 15 year seller reserve and thought it was complete crap sorry if I'm jumping in on your convo but i do agree


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

huskers said:


> Actually....back in high school, I found a cigar that I could possibly smoke right now.
> 
> The Chocolate Swisher Sweet Robustos.
> 
> ...


lordy those bring back memories hahah yes they were indeed good i kinda miss them in a way none of my friends liked them

ooh what about the honey dutch master lol


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Case in point about the dumping of Gurkha cigars. Special Offers | Tex Cigars


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

We used to smoke these when we'd stand in front of a variety store and beg people to buy us beer in 7th and 8th grade. We were very bad kids. And smoking Swisher Sweets confirms it!


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

" I can't jump on the Gurkha bandwagon because I never tried one." Don't jump on that Gurkha Bandwagon, you'll be the better man for it!


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a prime example of what some of us have been writing about in regard to Gurkha. Special Offers | Tex Cigars And, if someone tries to get you to smoke one, you should reply in this fashion, "Stop jerkin' my Gurkhan!"


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Jerren said:


> Whatever the cause of the hype is, its working on me lol. I'm not going to run out and buy a box or anything but I am very curious.


 They have 12 Step groups for those who succumb to the Gurkha Hype. There's nothing to be ashamed of in attending one. One day at a time BOTL, one day at a time.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

cigarshopper said:


> We used to smoke these when we'd stand in front of a variety store and beg people to buy us beer in 7th and 8th grade. We were very bad kids. And smoking Swisher Sweets confirms it!


weed scam the clerk in to think that we were older by giving them are birthday and and say we for got are id's and then walk down the street light up and flick at cop cars and run lol


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol! Sounds like one of the MO's we used to get our Swisher, "Fix!"


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*It's very difficult for me or probably anybody to say; "Don't smoke this one!" or "Stay away from that one!" I know what I like. And have seen put downs of that particular brand. There are some I've smoked that made me go, "Really??" but were lauded by others. It's YOUR OWN palate that has to be developed and savored. As has been suggested earlier, get some sampler offers - the best way to see what you may or may not like. Then as time goes by you'll be in a position to be approached for advice by fellow newbies out there! :thumb:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

cigarshopper said:


> I'd never smoke another Gurkha in my life. It's hard to believe that one company putting out so many bad cigars. If you go to any of the auction sites, you'll find an ample number of Gurkha's getting dump for short money. I believe there's a reason for that, and that reason is no one wants to buy these stix. I'm also not a fan of infused brands or flavored cigars. I don't consider them to be real cigar smoking, and they are notoriously bad. But, there is a big market for them. Those are another example of cigars getting dumped on the auction sites and they always have some really big markdowns. See Acid and other flavored cigars by Drew Estates.


Explain to me exactly how infused cigars "are not real cigar smoking?" Besides being rather an elitist stance it's not factual! Should all Puff members who smoke infused sticks turn in our membership cards and only leave Liga #9 & Anejo Shark smokers here to discuss this hobby amongst themselves?


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree. I happen to love the Tatiana brand and the Tabaks by DE. I think that with both you can taste more flavors then just what the cigar is infused with. It's a whole lot more complex than the flavored machine mades. I'm not to crazy about the acid line simply because it has a flowery taste, but I wouldn't consider it "not real cigar smoking"


----------



## Boinargly (Jan 8, 2014)

I wish I could get some of cigars that were not just acid or undercrowns.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not much interested in infused sticks, but I like one from time to time as a nice change of pace.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bruck;3946206Also said:


> They're an acquired taste :biggrin:


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah yes, the famous Po Boy Sampler ratings! Without a doubt, my all-time favorite Puff thread


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Relax! Smoke what you want! I don't care.


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Another case in point of the wholesale dumping of Gurkha dog rockets. Cigars International Weekly Special A $700.00 box of Gurkha Cigars? Hahahaha! That's a good one!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

cigarshopper said:


> Another case in point of the wholesale dumping of Gurkha dog rockets. Cigars International Weekly Special A $700.00 box of Gurkha Cigars? Hahahaha! That's a good one!


No, that's their dreamland price of what they CLAIM it COULD go for! And yeah, right ound:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

cigarshopper said:


> Another case in point of the wholesale dumping of Gurkha dog rockets. Cigars International Weekly Special A $700.00 box of Gurkha Cigars? Hahahaha! That's a good one!


This is such a tired argument/bash on Gurkha. CI and many other vendors do this all the time (especially when a particular line or marca is being discontinued as is the case here). They claim high msrps then show huge discounts. How does that make Gurkhas or any other brand dog rockets? They did it with CAO and also Camacho cigars when the packaging was changing-even the triple maduros were being sold around $3. Are those dog rockets? At $2-$3 per cigar some of these are better than many other cigars you can get at this price. Have you actually tried them all?

The Gurkha bashing is getting old. There are plenty of bad reviews of Gurkhas and some good ones too. They have to do with the taste of the blends or quality of construction, not marketing tactics by vendors. For the sake of those who actually like some of their lines it's simply impolite to bash them all the time, which is not what this forum should be about. It's time to give it a rest.

When a new cigar smoker asks for advice how about limiting your responses to actual experience? That would be more helpful than the bandwagon bashing that goes on in most of these threads. The no snob rule this forum was founded on is apparently is a thing of the past here...

:2


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

What he said ^^^. Burn them all, decide for yourself...use reviews from people who have burned them,as a guide for flavors to expect. Don't ever not try a stick because of the haters or snobs. Some of my favorite cigars cost less then 4 dollars.
:mullet:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would second the gurkha bashing...How a company does business and conducts itself matters to me. Gurkha exploits a niche and uses tactics that scream " I'm in this for the quick and dirty dollar, and don't really care about putting out a quality reputable product." Flooding the market with sub par smokes, for the most part, and passing them off as premiums you can get on the cheap is just not cricket. 

Of all the threads I've read in the couple of years I've been browsing this forum, I have yet to find someone that consistently smokes them. It's more like someone tried one and found it OK, but would not buy it again.


----------



## jigssaw (Jan 10, 2014)

Just light them up smoked it and stayed relax.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Engineer99 said:


> I would second the gurkha bashing...How a company does business and conducts itself matters to me. Gurkha exploits a niche and uses tactics that scream " I'm in this for the quick and dirty dollar, and don't really care about putting out a quality reputable product." Flooding the market with sub par smokes, for the most part, and passing them off as premiums you can get on the cheap is just not cricket.
> 
> Of all the threads I've read in the couple of years I've been browsing this forum, I have yet to find someone that consistently smokes them. It's more like someone tried one and found it OK, but would not buy it again.


:sigh:

Gurkha setting high msrps may be ridiculous (and they're not the only ones who do it) but how can it be exploitative or dirty? Smoking cigars is voluntary. Customers get the final say whether the product is a good value for what they pay. If Gurkha cigars are as bad as you say people will smoke them once, never buy again and the company will go away. Let's wait and see...and btw, I'm unaware of any cigar manufacturers that aren't in it for the money.

As for people posting here about liking Gurkha cigars, use the search function-they're here. The forum isn't flooded with them, likely because it's such and unfriendly place to even mention the name.

On a side note, when I send cigars to the troops, I'm happy when someone takes advantage of a "crazy" deal and buys Gurkhas for 2 or 3 bucks and sends me a bunch. The troops appreciate them (Acids too, they ask for those more than anything else).

Everyone is entitled to their opinion-which cigars we hate, think are overpriced etc., and some of the holy grail cigars on this forum are on my worst offenders list, but there's a time and place for giving those opinions. IMO when a member asks for advice on good/bad cigars it's helpful and meaningful when the responses are based on actual experience. Save the vitriol for the banter section...

Again, my :2


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

+100 for no Gurkhas.

I have had a few that tasted ok - but I have had many, many that were unsmokeable because of construction issues. I remember several gurkhas that i threw against the ground as hard as I could -- a few I was so pissed that I then picked them up a ripped them apart as I cursed them. Trust me - not the affect a cigar should have on a person....


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

cigarshopper said:


> *I'm also not a fan of infused brands or flavored cigars. I don't consider them to be real cigar smoking, and they are notoriously bad. But, there is a big market for them. Those are another example of cigars getting dumped on the auction sites and they always have some really big markdowns. See Acid and other flavored cigars by Drew Estates.*





MDSPHOTO said:


> Explain to me exactly how infused cigars "are not real cigar smoking?" Besides being rather an elitist stance it's not factual! Should all Puff members who smoke infused sticks turn in our membership cards and only leave Liga #9 & Anejo Shark smokers here to discuss this hobby amongst themselves?


Unreal, I guess we aren't cigar smokers MDS.....

CS:
You don't consider them to be REAL CIGAR SMOKING??????
Than tell me, what are they???

And they are "NOTORIOUSLY BAD" because YOU don't like them?????

*SERIOUSLY*??????


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

sullen said:


> Unreal, I guess we aren't cigar smokers MDS.....
> 
> *SERIOUSLY*??????


My wife should be happy to hear this.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

The only brands to avoid are the ones you have tried and don't like. I've tried a few infused cigars lately and even without being able to smell the taste is overpowering and I don't enjoy them. Kudos to those of you that do, but I will be steering clear.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

hey smoke what u like imo i think every body got there own favors they like flavored or not a cigar is cigar no i haven't ever really some a flavored one but if it look like a cigar it a cigar to me enjoy wat u like man I'm not gunna judge ur still BOFtL to me so lets light up and relax favored or not


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

hey in my experience just going to ur local b&m and asking one of the ppl for a lil help tell them ur flavor profile and wat you like and size and shape and they should direct you in the right path just make sure you tell him how much money ur working with because they might try to up sell you in some cases but usually pretty good about ur budget and wat u might consider liking bands i mean iv some some cheep stick that had good construction and good flavors so don't always judge a stick by its band


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

"the only difference is that instead of inflating msrp to create the illusion they are a good deal they limit production to stimulate demand." -- This is not the case at all. The reason you have so much lag time with Liga Privada's is because of the lack of one of the leaves it uses. The Conn. Broadleaf tobacco that became hard to source because of the weather that wiped an entire crop out 2 years ago. This set production of all the Liga Privada lines back. The stories are out their, you can go to DE's webpage and there's a youtube video of Nick Melillo, who is Sr. VP of Global operations for Drew, explain the situation. -- "I would disagree with the quality. I think Gurkhas has very little quality control and they just mass produce a questionable product." -- I completely agree with that comment. But if you like Gurhka Cigars, smoke them, and be grateful that they do get dumped all over the internet on the cheap. Why is that? Because they are cheap cigars. Just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinion's ... 




That's not the case with Liga Privada products at all.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I use the CA top 25 list as a point of reference for what to avoid.


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Just another example of how great Gurkha Cigars really are.

Gurkha Special Edition by Mikes Cigars

How bad is Gurkha? They are already price-dumping their 125th Anniversary cigar.


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

I know some feel we shouldn't knock brands to ensure we don't sour the fun of trying new things for the newer guys, but I WILL NOT buy Gurkhas (even though the ghost kind of has me curious), General Cigar brands, or anything blended by A.J. Fernandez.

***This is solely the opinion of hans hammer. Do not take what he has to say as Fact as it is nearly his opinion. Do not make any judgements,purchases,returns,giveaways,trash can fodder, enemy gifts, etc by what was stated above.


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

Joe K said:


> I use the CA top 25 list as a point of reference for what to avoid.


Yep me to. Just returned from Cuba and you know what I was looking for Montecristo #2 picked up a box of 25 at a cost of 242 CUC's " same as USD" dated Oct 13 I have not opened as I bought a couple loose ones while there and enjoined them in the warm weather. They are sitting in my humidor until we have some warm weather here in Ontario Canada. 
Might be waited a couple months.


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

Joe K said:


> I use the CA top 25 list as a point of reference for what to avoid.


Yep me to. Just returned from Cuba and you know what I was looking for Montecristo #2 picked up a box of 25 at a cost of 242 CUC's " same as USD" dated Oct 13 I have not opened as I bought a couple loose ones while there and enjoined them in the warm weather. They are sitting in my humidor until we have some warm weather here in Ontario Canada. 
Might be waited a couple months.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Smoke what you like, don't smoke what you don't. It takes a long time to decide what you like or don't like. I think a better question is to ask what people love to smoke and read the reviews while you smoke the cigars to see if you can actually taste and smell what they see.


----------

